
Woolly mammoth on the verge of resurrection, scientists say - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/feb/16/woolly-mammoth-resurrection-scientists
======
andrewfromx
The creature, sometimes referred to as a “mammophant”, would be partly
elephant, but with features such as small ears, subcutaneous fat, long shaggy
hair and cold-adapted blood. The mammoth genes for these traits are spliced
into the elephant DNA using the powerful gene-editing tool, Crispr.

